# Garanhuns, a mais bela cidade do interior nordestino



## paulistafau (Jul 12, 2018)

_*Garanhuns, PE*_
*Área: 458,552 km² *
_*Estimativa da população em 2020: 140.577
Fundação: 10 de março de 1811. 209 anos
Posição do município: o nono mais populoso do estado, terceiro mais populoso do interior e o segundo mais populoso da Região do Agreste pernambucano 
Altitude: 896 m 
DDD: 87
Distância até a capital: 230 km
Distância até outras cidades: Caruaru 89 km, São Paulo 2436 km, Rio de Janeiro 2107 e Brasília 1919 km
Universidades e Institutos: Universidade de Pernambuco – UPE, Universidade Federal Rural de Pernambuco – UFRPE, AESGA – Autarquia de Ensino Superior de Garanhuns e Instituto Federal de Pernambuco 






































































































































*_​












































































































































































































































Fotos: IG Garanhuns, Google, Up Drone e Raniere Lopes.


----------



## Cidade Sol (Feb 21, 2009)

Belíssima Garanhuns! Obrigado pela bela apresentação da cidade. . .


----------



## Anthony Paradise (Apr 18, 2017)

Que gracinha!


----------



## paulistafau (Jul 12, 2018)

Cidade Sol said:


> Belíssima Garanhuns! Obrigado pela bela apresentação da cidade. . .


Valeu.


----------



## paulistafau (Jul 12, 2018)

Anthony Paradise said:


> Que gracinha!


Diferente...


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Excelente, amigo, várias dessas imagens aéreas se não soubesse o lugar eu chutaria que é uma cidade do Paraná ou Santa Catarina.


----------



## paulistafau (Jul 12, 2018)

Kehrwald said:


> Excelente, amigo, várias dessas imagens aéreas se não soubesse o lugar eu chutaria que é uma cidade do Paraná ou Santa Catarina.


Fiquei impressionado!


----------



## viniciuspvh (Jul 2, 2009)

Garanhuns é muito bonita e tem um festival de inverno muito bom


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Garanhuns é uma das mais bonita e agradável do interior nordestino! boa seleção de fotos


----------



## paulistafau (Jul 12, 2018)

Rekarte said:


> Garanhuns é uma das mais bonita e agradável do interior nordestino! boa seleção de fotos


Fico imaginando se Garanhuns tivesse uma população acima de 350.000 e centenas de franquias. De toda forma, é uma cidade que deveria ser modelo no estado de PE. Arborização, urbanismo...


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Seria legal se tivesse 350k habitantes, mas as franquias não me faz falta


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

Garanhuns na área urbana e nobre parece que voce está numa area nobre de uma cidade sulista com o frio de fim de tarde, a vegetação diferente nas mansões, as ruas e avenidas lindas. Muito interessante. Nem parece que voce esta no agreste do Nordeste. 
No Natal é muito lindo a cidade. Fica muito movimentado e decorada com pessoas bonitas. Lindo.


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

se me permitir aqui algumas imagens de garanhuns .. linda cidade do interior pernambucano ..

se me permitir aqui algumas imagens de garanhuns .. linda cidade do interior pernambucano ..

Alto Padrão em Garanhuns-PE by Bruno, auf Flickr



















Garanhuns - Cidade do Frio by Fundarpe, auf Flickr

Garanhuns - Cidade do Frio by Fundarpe, auf Flickr

Garanhuns - Cidade do Frio by Fundarpe, auf Flickr

Garanhuns - Cidade do Frio by Fundarpe, auf Flickr

Garanhuns - Cidade do Frio by Fundarpe, auf Flickr

Garanhuns - Cidade do Frio by Fundarpe, auf Flickr










A Magia do Natal Garanhuns Pernambuco by Carlos Tenório, auf Flickr

Palmeiras - Entrada da cidade by Garanhuns Fotos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

e os lancamentos que vao modernizar a cidade proximamente ...
www.google.com

novos edificios residenciais, empresariais e shopping center e revitalizacao do centro da cidade ...
edificio empresarial








edificio residencial








novos postos de policiamento








revitalizacao do centro








































SHOPPING GARANHUNS

































ibis hotel


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

a cidade tbm ta se enchendo de condominios ...

aqui algumas belas casas ...

www.youtube.com


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

festival de inverno e natalino de garanhuns ... principal atraçao turistica da cidade ... que atrai milhares de turistas cada ano .


www.guiagaranhuns.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

GARANHUNS é incrivel ... uma cidade de interior com um potencial gigantesco ...


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

É bonitinha sim, tem seus atrativos, principalmente as praças floridas, mas não sei se é a mais bela do interior nordestino. Acho que esse posto cabe às cidades históricas baianas da Chapada Diamantina (Lençóis, por ex.)


----------



## paulistafau (Jul 12, 2018)

raul lopes said:


> GARANHUNS é incrivel ... uma cidade de interior com um potencial gigantesco ...


Nem parece PE.


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Que beleza é Garanhuns, é bem cuidada a cidade, belas praças e e o paisagismo impecável, passa fácil por uma cidade do Centro Sul !


----------

